# 8 Week Old Feeding Schedule?



## Dillinger

Just brought our puppy home and have a quick question about the feeding schedule...

The breeder says she generally feeds them twice a day 1 cup each feeding. She also says she mixes a little water with the kibble?

However I have read at 8 weeks you should feed 3 times a day?

Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## Mac's Mom

Hi, Is it a boy or a girl? I love the name Dillinger. I assume thats him/her in your avatar...Adorable little puppy!!!! 

Ok enough gushing . My vet told me 1/2 cup 3 times per day when Mac was 10 weeks & 14 lbs. He basically said 1 cup per 10 pounds. Don't worry if he doesn't eat a lot in the morning. If you have issues with him not eating, add a little warm water to it.


----------



## Elaine

I don't add water and feed as much as the puppy wants three times a day, then pick it up when he's done. It's better to let your puppy decide how much to eat as he will go through growth spurts and will need to constantly change how much he needs. When he gets closer to six months and/or starts to look less lean, then you can start to limit feed and switch to twice a day feeding.

The only time I wouldn't feed this way is on the off chance the puppy will eat until he explodes and then I will have to limit feed, but I, personally, have never had one of those.


----------



## Stosh

I fed 3x a day too, much like Elaine I let them have as much as they could eat for about 20 mins, then picked up the bowl. They soon regulated how much they needed, now the youngest is 8 mos and I can leave food down all day and he'll only eat when he wants it. Picking up the bowl after 20 mins also gets them into a schedule for feeding and pooping which will help you determine when they need to go out.


----------

